# Best nail strengthener, & how to make tips white??



## CassBH

I could really use your opinions on what a really good nail strengthener might be out there that I can try.I really want my nails to look nice and I do not want to go back to having acrylics (gave those up about 4 years ago!).

Also, how can I make the tips of my nails white so that all I have to wear is clear polish to have them look good?

Thanks, ladies! Looking forward to all of your (sorry for the pun!!!)....TIPS!


----------



## moccah

Ive heard that letting nails soak in lemon juice for just a short while makes the nails look white. I dont know if this actually work because I havnt tried it out myself, but maybe someone else on here did





A good nail strenghtener....I like Rimmel and Sally hansen. Rimmel is very cheap compared to other strenghteners.

I dont know the exact name of the stuff but it can be used as a top and basecoat and lasts 10 days and helps your nails gain more strenght. I love it and been using it for a long time now.

The sally hansen stuff is nice as well, but that is more a treatment than a nailpolish.

Its a cream and its good for the nails, vaseline intensive care has a cream for nails as well


----------



## Yita

My nails were always in terrible shape, soft, peeling and breaking. I went to Sally's Beauty Supply store and they recommended "Nail Life". It's a nail revitalizer treatment and it has done wonders for my nails. You apply a coat every day for a wk and then remove it. My nails have gotten so strong and healthy and have grown very long, so much so I have to cut them back every couple of wk. It's the best thing I've ever used on my nails. My nails have never looked better.


----------



## Johnnie

I would try this out. I use it...









Also, what I do is get an off-white color and scotch tape everything but the tips. I polish my tips with the white polish and then remove the tape. Let dry and apply clear coat. Hope this helps!


----------



## CassBH

Well, it's been a little less than a month since I have posted this question and I have my answer on the best nail strengthener out there!

OPI NAIL ENVY!!!!!!

Google reviews on this and it is rare to see even one that does not rave about how great this product is. I am shocked at how great my nails look. Long, strong...I actually have to file them down soon! My nails would always grow but then break just as quickly. This stuff rocks!

I also ended up buying one of those whitener pencils. They are ok, not great. Any other suggestions on this part would be much appreciated





Cass


----------



## Jimmy_nv

It is best to file your nails only when the white part of the nail-the tip-has grown Â¼ inch from the nail's stress point, which is where the free edge meets the pink part of the nail plate. If you file your nails before this point, it can weaken them. At the same time, if you let your free edge grow longer than the nail plate, it is certain your nail will break. Do not file from side to side, which can weaken the stress points of the nail's free edge. Be sure to go from corner to center in one direction, using the groove on the side of your nail as a guide


----------



## [email protected]

My nails were so soft, they grew but split and peeled. I was watching QVC one day and there was a lady on air. She was tapping her natural nail tips on a board. The board had big gouges in it from her demos. I sent for the product and I have had hard, strong nails ever since. The name of the product is TIPS. It's very good for the cuticles as well. It is not a polish type strengthener, it is a product you use every night. If your nails are polished you can still use it. I would put it on the under side of my nails because it is absorbed by the nail.


----------



## missme

In my experience the best nail strengthener ever is Nailtiques. They have various formulas depending on what problem you have. Usually the recommended course of action is to start with whatever number corresponding to your problem and then to switch over to no 1 to maintain your nails.


----------



## Jimmy_nv

Mix 1 tablespoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide and 2-1/2 tablespoons of baking soda in a small bowl. (This will be paste-like in consistency.) Then use a cotton swab to press some of the mixture firmly under the tip of each nail and across the tops of each nail. Keep this mixture on your nails for 3 minutes, then rinse.


----------



## brewgrl

Lemon. Baking Soda, and a pipe cleaner works well!


----------



## HairEgo

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, it's been a little less than a month since I have posted this question and I have my answer on the best nail strengthener out there!
OPI NAIL ENVY!!!!!!

Google reviews on this and it is rare to see even one that does not rave about how great this product is. I am shocked at how great my nails look. Long, strong...I actually have to file them down soon! My nails would always grow but then break just as quickly. This stuff rocks!

I also ended up buying one of those whitener pencils. They are ok, not great. Any other suggestions on this part would be much appreciated





Cass

I know this was posted a while ago, but thought I would throw my 2 cents in! After you've finished one complete bottle of the Nail Envy, switch to OPI Nail Envy Maintenance. If you continue using the original Envy for too long it can actually weaken the nail...the maintenance formula helps keep the nails healthy and strong but does not altar the nail chemistry


----------



## emily_3383

I have been using Nailtek Foundation III for a month now and I can say it has really strengthen my nails. My right ring finger nail always breaks on the side and it hasnt for a month. I love this stuff. It is pricey but I got in on sale for $2! I love it.


----------



## teb

efferdex the stuff that makes dentures white. soak your nails in that and they will be white.


----------



## 4getmeNot

i've been using a sally hansen nail treatment &amp; it's been working ok...not the best but not the worst i've used...they have a lot of gel strengthners out there that i've been wanting to try made by nailene &amp; nutra-nails.... HTH

i'm trying to grow mine out too &amp; stay away from the acrylics! i swear they're addictive! i've been taking nail supplements as well as using the nail treatment. i can see_ some _progress but not as much as i'd like. o well, i guess it takes time you have to be patient when repairing &amp; growing out your nails to get them in tip top shape!


----------



## tika

I used to have weak, peeling nails. They became much stronger when I started to eat more protein and veggies (I did this just to be healthier, not to fix my nails), and they're more flexible now that I use a cuticle oil every night before bed.

The TIPS formula from QVC mentioned earlier is good, mainly made up of soybean oil (at least it was a year ago, when I last ordered it). The TIPS polish remover is fantastic, a mix of the TIPS oil and acetone. The acetone removes polish in one swipe, and the oil prevents overdrying of the nail.


----------



## magneticheart

I use Sally Hansen nail strengthener for dry nails and my nails are really strong now.


----------



## Jakaroo

I thought OPI Nail Envy was the best too but my big mistake was I didnt change over to OPI maintenance.  The nail envy has Formaldehyde and the maintenance has formaldehyde resin. Neither are good in the long run. My nails have separated from the nailbed, totally damaged after I banged them really hard on the table. Its been over a year now and I only recently realised that the damaged may have been caused by the formaldehyde in the product. My nails are healing since I have stopped using nail envy but they are not as strong now, Some are in fact still lifting. I can only hope that they will heal completely. I will not use anything now that has formalyudehyde or any form thereof.


----------



## lorega

Nailtiques Formula No. 2, If you apply two coats, it'll help smooth bumps and fill in ridges like a base coat


----------

